# Is he a bully?



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was wondering on what you guys think. I know Stack is heavy, but I have never considered him as a bully. Here is his ped to check out too 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=257553 I just consider him a bigger APBT lol. Oh yeah he is also kinda fat lol... He needs to exercise more.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

very very pretty dog. great color and stance in the first pic. He looks APBT, bully's are a joke, they look ridiculous.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

He is a cutie.

If I were you to keep him healthier I'd take at least 5 lbs off his weight by cutting his food and tiny bit and getting him a little more exercise.

I have not read the American Bully Standard to know what they consider to be an American Bully. But since your boy is just at 65 lbs and needs to cut some weight and is not short and wide and totally oversized either I'd say APBT

There are many APBTs that are slightly over the desired height weight listed in the UKC standard which actually focuses on proportions more than an actual height and weight
here is a link to the standard for you to decide for yourself 
http://www.apbtconformation.com/ukcstandard.htm

I think some get confused and I wanted to add that people need to keep in mind that not every dog is perfect and all dogs have faults. Just because a given dog may not fully fit the standard or be a show quality dog it does not make them a different breed

Hope that helps


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

i think he is very cute! I love his coloring.... 

I would consider him APBT more than bully if he was a bully he would be around 90lbs....


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i would say hes an apbt the structure of his head looks like the standard of apbts. and he is gorge ous


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

what bully breed did you think he might be?? if you thought he might have been something else


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ILuvPits87 said:


> what bully breed did you think he might be?? if you thought he might have been something else


American Bully.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

im sorry do you mean american bulldog or bull terrier becuase for some reason i can find a breed on the internet that goes by ''Bully'' or ''American Bully'' but if there is a breed called bully or american bully send me a link to it thanks


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ILuvPits87 said:


> im sorry do you mean american bulldog or bull terrier becuase for some reason i can find a breed on the internet that goes by ''Bully'' or ''American Bully'' but if there is a breed called bully or american bully send me a link to it thanks


http://www.abkcdogs.org/index.asp

They're a fairly new breed, having been created by the founder of the Razor's Edge line, Dave Wilson.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHH so basicly american bulldog and APBT mixed? thats what it looks like to me... but holly's dog doesnt look like it well to me


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ILuvPits87 said:


> OHHHHHHHHHH so basicly american bulldog and APBT mixed? thats what it looks like to me... but holly's dog doesnt look like it well to me


Supposedly they are pure-bred APBTs/ASTs. You can form your own opinion about that. :rain:


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im not making an opinion.. was was asking a question notice the question mark but i was just guessing... so APBT and am staff mixed?


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

but another question is how can it be full bred APBT/astaf when those are two seprate breeds... sounds like someone created a mutt and gave it a breed name


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> If I were you to keep him healthier I'd take at least 5 lbs off his weight by cutting his food and tiny bit and getting him a little more exercise.
> 
> I have not read the American Bully Standard to know what they consider to be an American Bully. But since your boy is just at 65 lbs and needs to cut some weight and is not short and wide and totally oversized either I'd say APBT


Thats funny, I was thinking the same thing. Looking at the dog at first I would have said bully but the longer I looked at the dogs conformation and weight, I think that dog could be conditioned and look like a lean APBT.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

He's very nice! Kind of a tough question about whether he's bully or not. I feel he's on the boarder. I really like his pedigree, lots of great dogs in there. Gaff and Watchdog are two of my favorites. :cheers:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I love Stack I think he is very handsome but I don't have the knowledge to really to decide I think he might be able to go either way...I think if you work him more he might look more APBT


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

His father is heavier and so is his grandfather, but none of them are conditioned. They are fat like stack lol.. I really do need to work him more he is a couch potato. I was just wondering what you guys think because I have heard people call him a bully and I just don't think he is, but that could just be because I love APBTS. I didn't want to be calling him an APBT and have people looking at me funny like I do to people I see with bullies that call them APBTS lol.. I have nothing at all against a nicely bred bully. Tho some may disagree I have seen a few awesome bully breeders that have gorgeous dogs that are more proportioned then some of the "bullfrogs" ( to use Canes word lol) that I have seen.Anyways thank you all for your input and nice comments on Stack. He is a great boy most of the time lol.. Most of you know of his bad behavior a few weeks ago. Again thank you all.up:


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Post some more pictures of your handsome boy when you get a chance


----------



## jennay_c32 (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful! Love the last pic!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some more pics for ya patch up:









































Stacks Dam
CH FITZ PITS CA COFFEE MOCHA OF KISME








Stacks Sire
CH TLCS BIG DADDY KANE









You can also see a lot of the dogs out of his ped in the Bloodline album of my myspace.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

he looks like a bully to me,but he is very beautiful looking......
it seems gaff and watchdog are on the bully side usualy....


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

He's an American Bully. My pup is mostly Razors Edge, but he has some Gaff blood in him too. American Pit Bull Terrier + American Stafford Terrier (basically the same breed with a different name and different registry) = American Bully.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Even if he was a bit leaner he would still look bully to me.
never the less he is a very handsome boy that is for sure..:hug: 
Although I must say not all dogs are photogenic.
All dogs are always different in person, it's the only time you can get an accurate height to weight ratio.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

italianwjt said:


> He looks APBT, bully's are a joke, they look ridiculous.


Ummmmm Are we STILL at This ???? Wow.. I see That nothing has changed.....
BTW.... Is he ever sexy!!!!!! I would say APBT.. Nice one at that....:thumbsup:


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Oldish thread, but oh well. 

I've seen all of his pics on myspace, so I've got a good idea on his body type. 

He looks bully to me also. Bullier than I like to see in a pure bred APBT. His color is what I like about him. Not so much his conformation. Sorry to be blunt. Just my opinion. He looks like a sweet heart though.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

****** said:


> Oldish thread, but oh well.
> 
> I've seen all of his pics on myspace, so I've got a good idea on his body type.
> 
> He looks bully to me also. Bullier than I like to see in a pure bred APBT. His color is what I like about him. Not so much his conformation. Sorry to be blunt. Just my opinion. He looks like a sweet heart though.


No need to be sorry lol.. He is just a house pet. The reason I asked is because to me he seems bully but both of his parents are UKC CH. Funny how they can produce a bully. I say his dad is bully. But UKC says he is a CH APBT lol..


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say APBT. He just looks like he can lose a few pounds. His confirmation looks more APBT then bully, but that just my opinion. He is gorgeous TOOOO!!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

At first glance, yeah he looks bully. He's larger and has thick bones. But then again these are pictures. The longer I stare at him though the more APBT he looks. So I would describe him as bully but I wouldn't call him A bully.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I think he looks bully too. AmBullies can range from AmStaff looking to the extremes. My dog looks more AmStaff built and she's from Razors Edge lines. He's a beautiful dog no matter what he is  !


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I think he has a FAT head! 

JP...I love Stack he is one fine piece of meat! 

Bully or not....I think of a Bully as a dog that stemmed from the APBT that has been crossed out with another breed, bulldog, mastiff, etc. so with that in mind I still say he can go either way even with parents that both look 100% pit if down their lines somewhere they were crossed out...it could shine through him!

If he is "bully" he sure makes "bully" look good!:thumbsup:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So that makes the question of what makes a bully. Pedigree or Looks? I have a female that looks %100 APBT but is bully by ped. Stack looks bully but is not RE or Gotti or a bully line, just has amstaff lines, as in Gaff and Watchdog.

Would any one call Mae or Slim a bully?

Also I want to really clear this up this is not a bully debate thread and this is not another bully argument.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I don't know about the rest of the country, but when you say a dog is "bully" you are describing physical features of the dog. Pedi makes the ambully. If it's got other stuff bred in to make another look you gotta ambully. So to me and my homies, calling a dog bully and calling a dog a bully are two entirely different things.

Edit: just an example, one of my litters came out more bully then the other. Their muzzles are wider and they have little tree stumps for legs. There is no question about their lineage, they're straight up APBT... It's just a description


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

how old is slim...he (she?) 

as for Mae, I really think she looks like her sire as far as color goes and not a bit more I really think she favors her dam (personally I find that side of her ped. more appealing) 

I think in every situation where you are crossing you are gonna have generations of transitional dogs, and I feel as though these dogs based on the way they look and their pedigrees would be transitional dogs...


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm well I think he is pretty much an APBT/AST not an AmBully. Although the Blue Beast lineage might be considered bully?

The rest is the old York AST blood, the Gaff APBT/AST which are heavier built dogs but not bully build or line, and Lar Sar which is almost all APBT blood, mostly show line APBT.

While his sire is fat his structure isn't all that bully. Kind of tall and lanky. Although some dogs of bully lineage will look like that depending on the genes, most bully breeders find it undesirable. They consider the dog to just look like a big APBT and not a true Am Bully.

Dam doesn't look bully at all. Looks like typical APBT/AST bred dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

again i think the dog is cute,but due to the exotic color and over done amstaff look i say bully,hell ill call a gaff bred staff a bully if its 85 ponds and looks like a bulldog,yours ceartinly dosent look like that,good looking bully amstaff...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sydney said:


> how old is slim...he (she?)


Slim is 8 months old and has the same dam as Mae.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Mae is beautiful and her sires line has a lot of bully in it, but like I said before I think she could be a more transitional dog...where as she has bully blood, she came out favoring the apbt...I guess that means she could always throw bully characteristics, if I understand correctly..

I was asking about Slims age cause hes lanky...but being 8 months explains that. To me right now he looks apbt but I didn't look at his ped, but if he has the same dam as Mae then I would say he favors APBT but I don't think he looks like his momma

I am no expert just putting in my 2 cents...


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

To make things clear...

For me, I was just judging his looks. I wasn't saying that he WAS an american bully. He could be pure APBT for all I know. I was just saying that I prefer the more athletic and sharp looking APBT. There are the bullier looking APBTs and then there are the more athletic terrier looking APBTs. He is not over the top and EXTREME bully looking though. 

He is very much handsome looking indeed!


----------

